# A couple of my girls



## hibiscusmile (Jun 12, 2009)

Took the girls out sunning today!

I love the golden color best, but I have grays, browns, and almost black, no greens....







this one is named Becky 1 :lol: 






This one is named Becky 2 :lol: 






and Becky 3






and these are Becky 4, 5 &amp; 6! :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 12, 2009)

Those are some beautiful girls you have there ^_^ (and I love their names, lol)!  But what's up with your picture-taking? :huh: Those are truly good pics! :lol:


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 12, 2009)

i must say what awesome names you've gave them


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice.  

How many males do you have? I happen to have a lonely female........


----------



## revmdn (Jun 12, 2009)

Very pretty girls.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 12, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Those are some beautiful girls you have there ^_^ (and I love their names, lol)!  But what's up with your picture-taking? :huh: Those are truly good pics! :lol:


haha, I dont know what happened! I used the camera I brought my hubby instead of mine  , guess who;s camera is going in the garbage? Wasn't me all along!  That really makes me mad :angry: 

all this time.... spit, spittle, sputter, slyrup... spit... I could of won a contest maybe,.... no I though it was me.... spitttt sssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 12, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Nice.  How many males do you have? I happen to have a lonely female........


Sorry..Buggy.........spit spittle spit sssssssssssss, last one died today! Still pissed :angry: ps not at u!


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 12, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> haha, I dont know what happened! I used the camera I brought my hubby instead of mine  , guess who;s camera is going in the garbage? Wasn't me all along!  That really makes me mad :angry: all this time.... spit, spittle, sputter, slyrup... spit... I could of won a contest maybe,.... no I though it was me.... spitttt sssssssssssssssssssssssss


I think instead of using his camera, this would be a great time to just buy yourself one.... one that's even better than his!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 12, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Sorry..Buggy.........spit spittle spit sssssssssssss, last one died today! Still pissed :angry: ps not at u!


That sucks, somebody in the US has to have some males, it would be a shame for 7 adult females to go to waste........................


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 12, 2009)

I did that, it stinks!


----------



## 4upakabra (Jun 15, 2009)

Excellent photo! Excellent mantids!


----------

